# Piñata Diaries



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2017)

A party from the perspective of a Pinata.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Sep 5, 2017)

What's the difference between you and a Pinãta?
Only one of you wants to get smashed for your birthday.
:happy::bananalama::happy:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2017)

*Giant Pinata Brakes Guinness World Record. 
*
"Film extras surround a huge pinata, which has broken the Guinness Record for the world's largest pinata, on November 2, 2008 in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. The giant mock donkey measures 60 feet, 4 inches long; 23 feet, 10.5 inches wide and 61 feet, 10.25 inches tall and is filled with 8,000 pounds of candy. A wrecking ball was used to smash the pinata during a public event. (Photo by Andy Newman/Carnival Cruise Lines via Getty Images)"


----------



## Wren (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 8, 2017)

HA,HA! That's funny, Wren!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Sep 8, 2017)

_HA,HA! That's funny, Wren!
lol1.gif

_I love the expression on the Piñata's face


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 10, 2017)

Spidey Piñata


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 29, 2017)

Not exactly The Godfather.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## tnthomas (Sep 30, 2017)




----------

